# Kangertech's first box mod! The Kbox! Check it out!



## VapingSquid (23/1/15)

This looks awesome! Wow! It just never stops...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## jtgrey (23/1/15)

I like this !


----------



## Stephen Rowley (23/1/15)

Wow RRP $31.90 dam that is a very competitively priced mod box.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/1/15)

Wow... for $31 retail!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (23/1/15)

Finally @Rob Fisher can tame his subtank over hang

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Finally @Rob Fisher can tame his subtank over hang



Hehehe... that if and only if I can every unscrew the damn attachment which is proving to be quite an exercise... I have put it down for the moment and am charging my eGrip that looks so very cute!


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... that if and only if I can every unscrew the damn attachment which is proving to be quite an exercise... I have put it down for the moment and am charging my eGrip that looks so very cute!



Ahhhh I should have checked the thread I was in... I thought you were referring to the Mech Mod I bought in Vape Mail for the Sub Tank...

But yes this will solve the issue for me... it's looks like a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (23/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... that if and only if I can every unscrew the damn attachment which is proving to be quite an exercise... I have put it down for the moment and am charging my eGrip that looks so very cute!


You have the Kbox already ?


----------



## VapingSquid (23/1/15)

VandaL said:


> You have the Kbox already ?



I am guessing he means the 25mm to 22mm beauty ring adapter 

If not...


----------



## VandaL (23/1/15)

jl10101 said:


> I am guessing he means the 25mm to 22mm beauty ring adapter
> 
> If not...


lol nah he recieved a FU mod that fits the subtank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (23/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Wow... for $31 retail!



At that Price, how can you not buy one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie (23/1/15)

Any word on a release date??

I can't seem to find that announcement anywhere on the Web 

Has someone got a secret agent in the Kangertech factory?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (23/1/15)

that looks sexy I must say ....


----------



## VapingSquid (23/1/15)

Guunie said:


> Any word on a release date??
> 
> I can't seem to find that announcement anywhere on the Web
> 
> Has someone got a secret agent in the Kangertech factory?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Guunie (23/1/15)

@jl10101 ...That's good to know, your secret is not safe with me, bwhahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

This looks bloody brilliant...so good to see KangerTech back in the game 

I do hope they can keep this momentum going through 2015 and beyond

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gripen (23/1/15)

that looks freaken owesum im definitely getting one of those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (23/1/15)

Looks like its watt setting is limited to the numbers listed and with the big jumps on the lower end it won't be suitable for standard non sub ohm atties.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (23/1/15)

I have to say i see big budgets that need to be Exeled into my world for new releases and Vapecon.....


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> Looks like its watt setting is limited to the numbers listed and with the big jumps on the lower end it won't be suitable for standard non sub ohm atties.



Thanks for pointing that out...I was just admiring the form factor and did not even notice the semi-variable-wattage nature of it. This makes it infinitely less desirable...but I still like the look of it 

Maybe this is just a very early version...and they will add true adjustable wattage to it


----------



## JakesSA (23/1/15)

Sure looks good though ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (23/1/15)

Looks great!

And very good pricing as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/1/15)

Nice find @jl10101 

Looks very interesting

I wonder if it has screws or magnets to change the battery


----------



## JakesSA (23/1/15)

Looks like the knurled cap at the bottom unscrews same as the IPV Mini.


----------



## gripen (23/1/15)

i agree @free3dom it looks very good,very slick


----------



## WHeunis (23/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Thanks for pointing that out...I was just admiring the form factor and did not even notice the semi-variable-wattage nature of it. This makes it infinitely less desirable...but I still like the look of it
> 
> Maybe this is just a very early version...and they will add true adjustable wattage to it



That definitely is one of those little things that might make or break the desirability of the device for me.

Along with...



Silver said:


> Nice find @jl10101
> 
> Looks very interesting
> 
> I wonder if it has screws or magnets to change the battery



I'm much less concerned over that aspect, as my concerns lean more towards "why the fark no USB charging?!".
It's not mentioned in the features list, neither visible in any way on the device.
Sure, it might have a charge port and we just don't see it, but why fail to mention it as a feature? To me that usually just means no USB charging...


But all that said, it's a pretty mod. No hassles in the looks department, and specifically sized for the 25mm SubTank!
That might end up as a con for people that dont have (nor want) the 25mm SubTank.
Anything other than a 25mm SubTank will just look really weird on it.


Just my opinions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

WHeunis said:


> That definitely is one of those little things that might make or break the desirability of the device for me.
> 
> Along with...
> 
> ...



Did not even consider the charge port...hopefully we are just at a point where stating it's existence is no longer needed (I doubt it, but I can dream). 
Also the fact that this seems to be beta level info, maybe these are not final specs - again not holding my breath.

I the end this is probably going to be like the SubTank release...this will be the first "okay" device but the one that follows will probably be the one to get.

I just love the "look" of kanger's new products (they seem to have hired someone very talented)...that said, I think they should have added some red highlights to the device, to match the SubTank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gripen (24/1/15)

i didn't think of the charge port either,thanks for bringing it up @WHeunis


----------



## andro (24/1/15)

mmmmmm......i dont like the look of this mod . off course price is good . but i will not buy it .......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (24/1/15)

Leave me and my Reo in peace.... That is all !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## BumbleBee (25/1/15)

I think the idea with this mod is to keep it simple, no fancy expensive chipset and screen, no USB charging = entry level pricing. IMO not bad for a 40W subohm capable regulated mod.

I like it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (25/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I think the idea with this mod is to keep it simple, no fancy expensive chipset and screen, no USB charging = entry level pricing. IMO not bad for a 40W subohm capable regulated mod.
> 
> I like it


Ok now you have made me curious  

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (27/1/15)

Gee thanks!

This hobby is starting to seem as expensive as modifying cars and appears to be more addictive than stinkies.


----------



## Riaz (27/1/15)

Ashley A said:


> Gee thanks!
> 
> This hobby is starting to seem as expensive as modifying cars and appears to be more addictive than stinkies.


True story

Only difference is modifying your car is now illegal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashley A (28/1/15)

Riaz said:


> True story
> 
> Only difference is modifying your car is now illegal
> 
> ...


I'm wondering when they will make vaping illegal or start imposing sintax on it. SARS has got to be losing big time on the loss in stinkies and thinking of ways to make up the difference.


----------



## Rafique (28/1/15)

Freaken Awesome but would have liked a digital display


----------



## Marzuq (28/1/15)

sexy little mod. the subtank needs at least 30w to perform on a decent level so would say taht the 40 watt max is a little outdated for the type of mods being released currently . All the same, very sexy little mod


----------



## Ashley A (28/1/15)

Ja, think I may have gotten a little over excited with how sexy it looks. But considering the no USB-charging and passthrough mention, no full range of wattage adjustments and just 40W in this age, not so much anymore.

The MVP3 in intriguing me more and now that I saw there's an advanced version, I'm hoping to see that soon.


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (28/1/15)

It is very pretty


----------



## free3dom (28/1/15)

I think this serves a very specific (and probably large) market segment of people who want a cheap and semi-powerful device without all the complexity that we all like 

And at this price it will most likely be a winner and be quite popular

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mike (11/2/15)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10011527/2153700-authentic-kangertech-kbox-8-40w-vw-variable


----------



## Zuzu88 (11/2/15)

Vendors will surely have stock flatter Chinese new year

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/15)

Pauly Meatballs on the Kbox!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/15)

Super slideshow yet again from Pauly Meatballs. Thanks for sharing Rob

Regarding the wattage jumps, I dont think its a problem from 20W and up to jump in 5W increments

But I see what he is saying that the first two wattage jumps are problematic. 8W, then 13W, then 20W
I agree that these are too much of a jump at these levels making fine tuning for lower powered devices not possible.

Maybe their next version will have another notch or two in there at these lower levels. 

But I suppose this device was made for the higher powered tanks


----------



## Zuzu88 (23/2/15)

I think I need me one...

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## Zuzu88 (23/2/15)

I'm either a 20w, 25w or 30w vaper so the increments will work fine for me....what chip is inside?

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------

